

The ad delusion - daviday
http://www.marco.org/2010/04/28/the-ad-delusion

======
Pewpewarrows
Wait... what? It seems like half-way through Arment decided to just completely
abandon the content of the post he was writing and take a shot at Facebook and
Google's privacy mistakes. And then he never returned to the original point of
the article. Is that really what his blog has turned into these days?

